# VGOD trick tank



## moolies86 (16/6/16)

So I've been waiting patiently(lie,fomo hitting me hard) for next week so I can pull the trigger on one of these tanks and noticed last night that sir vape is out of stock , anyone getting stock in soon ?


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/6/16)

Vaping 90% VG 10% PG no nic... trying to blow an O... still battling but it's not the tanks fault!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Cobrali (16/6/16)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vgod-tricktank.t24640/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moolies86 (16/6/16)

Hahaha thanx for adding to the fomo oom @Rob Fisher,I'm looking to get it and the avo 24 with a minikin as well,lol was wondering when we will see the VGOD combo ,ive been blowing o's on the aio but can only manage one thick o at a time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moolies86 (16/6/16)

Thank you @Cobrali

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (16/6/16)

We have stock arriving hopefully next week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## The eCigStore (17/6/16)

Stock coming in next week .
Check our website ...

Thanks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

